# Vent Noir



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey I know there are some threads out there about some of these bikes, but any owners of Vent noirs out there, how you like yours? anyone kept them in stock form or upgraded them are they basically just fuji bikes with a different name? I personally love the way they look, more than other bikes costing way more, even name brand ones. I already have light weight wheels that would go on it, around 1500 grams, ultegra crank, an ISM seat, and hutchinson tires to go on the wheels. I'm thinking this would put it under 20 pounds for the 56 frame. I ride a trek equinox that i can keep at and above 20 mph and that pig weighs 24 pounds fully outfitted. could this bike be my paceline bike or should I look at something more pricey? I'm a very competetive person, strong rider, I have the engine, would LOVE to show up to the group rides on this and woop some specialized, trek, etc riders with their huge price tags! so with that being said, any happy or unhappy owners out there? pics with upgrades would be swweet too


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Found this site while looking for BD / Motobecane reviews. I'm looking to purchase the Vent Noir in 2-3 weeks. It will be my first road bike, can't wait to get it! I'll be following this thread


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Great bike, You will like it! Its a little roadster!


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

well I just pulled the trigger on it, it'll be a full ultegra bike(left over parts from previous builds) with williams cycling system 30 wheels on it. Will post pictures when I get it assembled!


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Same here, ordered it last week, will be here Wednesday!!


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

SWEET! I was torn between the fens and vent noir, but I have an entire group of ultegra and my wheels that the parts on the fens didn't matter. I'm super excited, will be my 2nd road bike, (should have never sold it!!!) and am really looking forward to mixing it up with the roadies. No more long solo rides on the tri bike, ahhhhh maybe once a week to keep it familiar feeling!!!!!


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

wow, my tracking number says it should be here tomorrow, that will be record time!!!


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

like a kid at christmas, i was at work when my wife told me thta my package had arrived! I have it all together and have it tuned up, it was way out of wack, couldn't even get it into large chain ring! but everything is straight now. gonna go on a longish ride after tomorrow to totally dial it in.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Jmio those upgrades should get you under 20 lbs. I bought a Fens last year and a set of Planet X model B wheels (1653 grams) put it at 20 lbs with the heavy azz FSA cranks. On the flip side I have a 90-91, can't remember, Schwinn Prelude tipping the scales at around 24 lbs and those 4 lbs aren't night and day difference when I'm riding. If you have the motor you'll whoop up on the high dollar rides.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 16, 2011)

jmio said:


> like a kid at christmas, i was at work when my wife told me thta my package had arrived! I have it all together and have it tuned up, it was way out of wack, couldn't even get it into large chain ring! but everything is straight now. gonna go on a longish ride after tomorrow to totally dial it in.


Mine arrived Tuesday. I had the same issue with the front derailleur; wouldn't go the largest ring. Had to do a lot of adjusting on the cable tension. Seems like they just slap it on with no tension at all. This is my first road bike, so I have nothing to compare it to. It rides nice and smooth, shifting feels nice too. The bike feels considerable heavier than all the Fuji, Trek, Giant, Specialized bikes I've seen at LBS. But for $699 out the door, I can't complain. And I'm just a casual rider, so spending hundreds for a pound or two in weight savings doesn't make sense to me. 

I went for an 18 mile ride on Wednesday, was pretty fun! Can't wait to get out again


----------

